# What pic shows your dog's personality best?



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

What the title says.. share your dogs personalities 

This is so Seren.. cute and very happy










This isn't a good pic.. but it shows how crazy Dekka is for water









its a tie with this one that shows her intensity..









Bounce such a model










This is soo Sport lol! (he's playing.. in a very loud way)


















but then so is this


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

It's a tie between this one:









And this one:


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

This is pretty much Kimma:










Bubbles (she's naked here, so excuse her lack of fur ):










And Pentti:


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Scout:









Haven't captured Tucker's essence yet, but this is it a couple months ago:


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam in Bathtime







Rex 







April in her outfits lol she gets super happy when there on


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I was gonna post several pictures that I couldn't decide between...but I think this one is definitely the winner. This is likely to be your view upon meeting my dog - and pretty much every time after that too. He has springs for legs and loves to vault himself into the air constantly, especially during picture time. Strangely enough though, he's never attempted to jump over a fence or escape in any way. He also doesn't really jump _ON_ people. There just seems to be some kind of enjoyment in repeatedly doing the vertical leap as high as possible.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This one........................










This one......................










This one....................










And this one.......................


----------



## DobermanGuy (Dec 16, 2011)

Every time we go out in public people tell me how smart my dogs are... :wave:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I forced myself to pick just one picture of each dog:

Pip: Just a big softie sweetheart...









Maisy: Sweet, happy, energetic girl...









Squash: Happy goofball - but by the gleam in his eye, also contemplating starting some trouble...










And couldn't resist one more: This shows the youngsters' relationship best...


----------



## Countrypug (Sep 27, 2011)

This is pretty much it, two peas in a pod


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That pretty much sums Kuma up.

Oh wait, Pugs are supposed to be lazy, low energy, health problem riddled miserable dogs with no ability to breathe! Guess someone forgot to give Kuma that memo, LOL!

Oh, just one more.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I have four, deal with it :]

*Dreizehn can be serious.









Dreizehn can be heroic.









Dreizehn can be playful.









Dreizehn can be manipulative. 







*​


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


>


I love her smile. She looks like she is having so much fun.


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

Great pics everyone!



Kuma'sMom said:


>


I love this one.. it made me giggle!


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Neat thread! I have a few I can share... a couple pics of both my boys that tends to show the best of some of their personalities.. 

I'll start with Cash..

These pics show some of his relaxed, content, protective/loyal (wants to be everywhere we are and keepa close eye on us!), happy/smiley, brave and outgoing personalities.. 



























Thumper...Hmm well these pics would show his handsomeness, goofiness, playful, active and cuddly/sucky personalities lol..


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I love Kuma!!! What an awesome, little pug!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Gizmo, who wants attention when he wants it but is annoyed if you bug him otherwise:










Gracie, who is just...well...Gracie:


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I love Kuma!!! What an awesome, little pug!


Thank you! I think he's pretty fabulous myself!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the picture of Kuma on the beach. It is seriously one of the funniest things I have ever seen.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks sassafras! That was a total blooper, but has become my all time favorite pic of him!


----------



## KaywinnitLee (Jan 1, 2012)

She's a serious girl! Can be goofy, but I really think this picture captures her best


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Working for peanut butter.....











Full metal, front-on view of the same dog at work....I call this her Svengali look....


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Callie is...

Relaxed.









Goofy.









A fearless leader.









Bryna is:

Lazy.









Crazy. 









Incredibly gentle.










Sorry for the picture spam.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Love your dogs, Marsha!


----------



## Discodobe (Jan 5, 2012)

Whatchu lookin' at?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Love your dogs, Marsha!


Lol, thanks! 

Not gonna lie, I'm not a fan of pugs particularly, but the more pictures I see of Kuma, the more interested I become. SO much personality!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I am the princess. 










Crazy











Lazy


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Basically this. I haven't come up with a great caption for it - but really this completely sums her up all her craziness.
(And now everyone wonders how this odd picture captures my dogs craziness as she is just sitting there )


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Love those shots, Charis!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Goose..my serious, goofy girl









Ginger..eternally hoping for food









Newt: diva poodle









Aesop...did NOT read his breed's standard about being dignified and such









Julian: eternally woeful









Nog...my goofy little monkey dog


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Love those shots, Charis!


Thanks you!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I love this thread so much!

Kaytu. Total sweetheart.









And easily bored










Denali. Always so proud of herself.









And is NOT a morning dog.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

she's just a fun, happy, loving little dog.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> That pretty much sums Kuma up.


I love this picture.



Sibe said:


> And is NOT a morning dog.


This picture made my morning - for this not a morning person.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Conti, reminds me of Squash for some reason..










Abba, my boy


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Love that last picture Brittany! I'd frame it!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! It's definitely one of my favorites.

I love all your pics, Kuma is SO photogenic and adorably derpy <3


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

These two.

He can be super serious and intense

1/52 by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Or he can be super silly and goofy

IMG_0259a by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Depends on what he's doing. Walks and climbing are serious business, playing in the grass is silly.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Love those, Katie!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

He's gorgeous, Katie. Great pictures!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I had trouble choosing one.

Pretty much all Buffy wants from life are belly rubs:









Or to at least greet her next best friend with a wagging tail:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> Conti, reminds me of Squash for some reason..


Must be the sass mouth.


----------



## pcride (Jan 12, 2012)

HANK! - Always aware and alert, mischievous and sneaky.


----------



## deputy diesel (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is Tuco our 10 month old Kelpie. He really only has 2 modes. sleep and fly. sometimes you can catch him in the middle. But you can be sure he is always watching with his wild eyes and intense glare.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

deputy diesel said:


> Here is Tuco our 10 month old Kelpie. He really only has 2 modes. sleep and fly. sometimes you can catch him in the middle. But you can be sure he is always watching with his wild eyes and intense glare.
> View attachment 30871
> View attachment 30872
> View attachment 30873
> View attachment 30874


OMG!!! He is a floppy-eared, 3 month older version of my Thumper!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

deputy diesel said:


> Here is Tuco our 10 month old Kelpie. He really only has 2 modes. sleep and fly. sometimes you can catch him in the middle. But you can be sure he is always watching with his wild eyes and intense glare.
> View attachment 30871
> View attachment 30872
> View attachment 30873
> View attachment 30874


All these Kelpies are gorgeous .... so wanting to learn more about them ....  I never really knew they existed until this year really.


----------



## deputy diesel (Jan 12, 2012)

To be honest i was looking for a blue heeler when i came across the kelpie After many hours of research over a few months. meeting numerous dogs.

Luckily on line classified people arent that reliable so i went to look at the kelpie hoping to get a call back about the heeler(that never happened). 2.5 hour drive. one look. Bobs your uncle. Tuco is our dog.

The best way to describe him is intense. everything he does gets 100%


----------



## AussieAshley (Jul 12, 2010)

Radar is a love sponge. If I rubbed his tummy 24/7 he would be happy

IMG_0716 by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr
Desoto, smiling, happy, goofy and attentive

Snow Bunny? by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr
but in under a second he can become the most serious dog ever if its time to work or he thinks there is danger

Pretty boy with a touch of Elvis by Say It Aint SO!, on Flickr


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I love all of these photos! Cool to get to know all the dogs. 

Here is Clayton. Master of mischief.









And Cupid. Master fetcher.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

OLIVER: Big, Loveable, Dork all wrapped into one fabulous package


















CARSTEN: Intelligent, sweet and forgiving all wrapped into another wonderful package


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics of dogs old and new to me  *waves to old timers here*

*THE STUBBORN OVER THINKER,ASLAN*








*THE NUTCASE,BLAKE*








*THE PERFECT DOG,BLESS (THIS IS HER IN CHURCH,GOTTA BE MY FAVORITE PIC OF HER)*


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry can't pic just one.

Always curious









Always smiling









Galahad to the rescue!


----------



## DenverJackson (Jan 28, 2012)

this describes them perfectly. they're inseparable.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

Piggy has such a vast personality, it might take a few pics, lol

Goofball extraordinaire 





































+ adventurer 



















+ big ham of a cuddle bunny



















+ model









+ loving (step)mama


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Mar 15, 2008)

+ guard dog











Piper.... soft spoken utter sweetheart




























Riley is my wild man.... def a lil firecracker, lol



















Group pic.... kinda sums them all up, lol










Ohh and they're all a bunch of lazy bums that never want to let me out of bed either, lol


----------



## MSigler (Jan 28, 2012)

Fifty percent of the time my dog's are asleep so... As soon as I get some more recent goofy pics I'll add them because the other fifty percent of the time that is what they are.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

The avatar, of course, and ...


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

pictures that define Koda to a T ...

Cute and totally 'innocent'









he doesnt bark for a treat, simply lays his paw on your leg or hand unless told to stop... nawwww <3 sister didn't give him 2 seconds of her life while eatting that ice cream haha!









as active as he is, he loves his naps


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Max


----------

